# Weird looking big bream thing - 3 tails



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

:blink: A couple of days ago a buddy and I encountered an awful looking critter in the middle of the Choctawhatchee Bay. I had never seen one before...but it looked like a giant bream with three tails. At 13 pounds the thing put on a heck of a show when it saw the boat. I got to man the net and the 'catcher' let me hold it for a picture and even fed me a nice big chunk of baked Tripletail last night with a cool glass of wine. 

Since this thing looked like big bream I fudged a little and posted here in the freshwater section.

Somebody upright this photo for me....I can't figure out how to do it.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

JB and some monster catfish bait!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Can you imagine using that head for a hundred pound blue or flathead 

I just noticed the rod and jig on the floor. That's the rig that the Tripletail hit. Mann's Hard Nose Electric Chicken Mullet...on a 1/4 oz. jig.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

THAT'S a BEAST!!!

Jim


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

I do like some tripletail. Did y'all spot it around something floating? And did it jump?


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Awesome catch, nice job guys! Just don't pull that lever!


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

That would make a heck of a bluegill. I don't think I've ever saw a tripletail.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

You only need one for a mess, nice job. I hear they are very tasty, I haven't tried them, but they're on my short list.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Only thing better would have been catching it on a bream buster!!!! Nice!


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Thats a monster! Great catch! Cngrats!


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Nice fish. Love them Tripletails.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Bodupp said:


> I do like some tripletail. Did y'all spot it around something floating? And did it jump?



It was by a pole in the middle of the bay. Jumped like a bass, thrashed the water like crazy, under the boat, etc. put on a good show. Wish I had a movie camera since it took a little time to land the critter. We did not see the fish first, just fished the pole.
I understand they will sometimes lay on their side on the top of the water by something floating and you can see them. That was not the case this time.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

That's the one we lost at Mid-Bay!! Ate the same thing anyways, a red Jighead with a paddle tail on it


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Our plan was to leave the motor running and throw it in reverse when a bite happened.
It never happened.
Did you launch from 331?


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

lifetime memory on that one!
thanks for sharing.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

To hell with the fish...I want to see a shot of the crickets y'all are using for bait.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

kanaka said:


> Our plan was to leave the motor running and throw it in reverse when a bite happened.
> It never happened.
> Did you launch from 331?


Launched at 4 Mile Creek in Freeport. . Reversing is a good idea to remember


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

One fish I've never caught. Looks like stumpnocker I caught in the Monsanto lake back in the 70s


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

fishwalton said:


> Launched at 4 Mile Creek in Freeport. . Reversing is a good idea to remember


The other part of the plan was to be on the casting deck to cast, then step down and be near the console so when reverse was applied, nobody went overboard.


----------



## dsj1000 (Jan 21, 2016)

JB: That's a weird looking fish; a big weird looking fish! Nice catch on light tackle. How did it taste?

Were you fishing the old target board area in the east bay, near the river mouths? We are really looking forward to getting back over there next month!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

dsj1000 said:


> JB: That's a weird looking fish; a big weird looking fish! Nice catch on light tackle. How did it taste?
> 
> Were you fishing the old target board area in the east bay, near the river mouths? We are really looking forward to getting back over there next month!


Hi Don....no...we were miles west of US 331 in the middle of the bay. Taste...outstanding. No comparison with specks/reds, etc.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

kanaka said:


> Our plan was to leave the motor running and throw it in reverse when a bite happened.
> It never happened.
> Did you launch from 331?


, 

Launched at 4 Mile Creek in Freeport. However, the launch at Pilcher Park on 331 is getting a lot of use.


----------



## finfever61 (Oct 5, 2007)

I put Tripletail right up there with Wahoo and Yellowfin as far as table fair.


----------

